# Avia - 9Ct Gold Watch - Need Info Pls



## mandy (Jun 22, 2010)

I was wondering if you could give me a valuation for the attached pic (which i cant seem to attach) - it is an Avia 9 ct gold brooch watch - 17 jewels - incabloc - leaf design (brooch) and watch is upside down (like a nurses fob watch) - approx 3.5 cm in length. weighs about 4-5 gramms. I only got it yesterday but as far as i can tell it is not working. I would it up a couple of times to no avail. Also if I wanted to sell it - where would be the best place?

How do u attach a pic, when i press the appropriate button i just get two lines....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Mandy, welcome to :rltb:

If you go to the General section (fisrt on the froum) you'll find a section "pinned at the top of the "general" section telling you how to post piccies. :yes:

Once you've done that, someone may be able to help. Also let us know of any writing or numbers on the case back. That maybe helps as well. :derisive:


----------

